# sheds about twice a month



## mr.tegu (Dec 31, 2008)

my argentine blk& wht tegu grows so fast i amazed how anything can grow this rapidly. is it normal though for my tegu to be growing so fast that it sheds twice a month? i have never owned a reptile that grew so quickly.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Our Blue Tegu hatchlings seem to shed about that much. It's hard to tell with 4 or 5 of them per tank. But there always seems to be 2 shedding per week.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 31, 2008)

cool, thanks davedragon


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 1, 2009)

wow full body shed in just 1 1/2 days, tails almost done too.


----------

